# 12/27/10 - Miami Mutton Snapper



## Michael F Sights (Jan 1, 2011)

22 Lb Mutton Snapper from 175 ft w/ live sand pearch....My first Mutton. Also, caught a few sails, kings, mahi, bonita, & a shark.


----------



## fishinmama (Jan 1, 2011)

Sweeeeetttttt!!! Nice fish!


----------



## alan (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice catch!!


----------



## Whitetailer (Jan 3, 2011)

*M F Sights*

Nice fish!  

"NOTHIN SAYS LOVIN LIKE MUTTON IN THE OVEN"

Were you slow trolling or on the drift?

We used to catch so many BIG Muttons here in Islamorada in the deep water 180 to 200 feet.  There is a subtle "break" or reef in that depth and we use to catch small Vermillions and drop them down either de-boned or plugged.  Way to go on that fish.  The world record was 22 lb.=/- back in the 80's early 90's when we were getting them.  Commercial interests really took a toll on them.

Don't get me wrong, there are still lots of them, just not as many as in the ole days.

That fish you caught would easyily be most guys personal bets Mutton.  


Whitetailer


----------



## madsnooker89 (Jan 10, 2011)

when i was a kid mutton snapper would come in my grandmas basin in key largo at night we caught the heck out of em


----------



## snook24 (Jan 13, 2011)

nice!!


----------

